# The R15 Manual



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Wow. I've know there were some criticisms of the R15's user manual but I just took my first look at it and was amazed at how bad it this really is. I cannot see how anyone new to DVRs would have the slightest idea how to effectively use this unit.

The index alone is one page and doesn't list "Series Link" or "Prioritizer". Complete waste of trees.

Oh, BTW I was looking to see what the manual stated about the options in a SL. All it does is list the options in one sentence. No description as to how they are intended to work.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

DBSTalk.com.............We, are the perfect "Manual". :lol:


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Wow. I've know there were some criticisms of the R15's user manual but I just took my first look at it and was amazed at how bad it this really is. I cannot see how anyone new to DVRs would have the slightest idea how to effectively use this unit.
> 
> The index alone is one page and doesn't list "Series Link" or "Prioritizer". Complete waste of trees.
> 
> Oh, BTW I was looking to see what the manual stated about the options in a SL. All it does is list the options in one sentence. No description as to how they are intended to work.


I'm glad someone finally sees what I'm up against.
This was my first DVR and that manual and a lot of the discussions in this group is like learning a new language.
I've done some technical writing and did the manuals for some Electronic equipment and ,needless to say, this manual lacks some detail.
Maybe that is why I'm not having much trouble with this unit. . . . I don't know enough to get me in trouble.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bud33 said:


> ...needless to say, this manual lacks some detail.


A very conservative understatement Bud33. But hits the nail on the head.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I had the same issue. I'm the type that plays with it first and then goes back to the manual if I want more clarification/insturctions. When I opened the R15 manual I got neither. I think I had looked for how to jump to the bookmarks and i ended up asking here about it. Oh, and autotune. I swear that when I got the r15 in Dec there was a screen for auto tune (besides the picture in the manual) and pressing it did nothing.

The manual is just plain bad.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Actually the video for installers was more informative. They ought to use that to test MY VOD.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Actually the video for installers was more informative. They ought to use that to test MY VOD.


I'm hoping to catch that this time around (next week sometime). Last time I recorded it, the channel was black.

I've really enjoyed some of the other programs on that channel (KaKu, HD, something about timesaving tips). I've never dealt with an installer (done it myself three times), but I sure do have a lot more respect for what they do after seeing those videos.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> I'm hoping to catch that this time around (next week sometime). Last time I recorded it, the channel was black.
> 
> I've really enjoyed some of the other programs on that channel (KaKu, HD, something about timesaving tips). I've never dealt with an installer (done it myself three times), but I sure do have a lot more respect for what they do after seeing those videos.


What channel is that?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I forget, exactly. High 500s, somewhere near the porn.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

There's porn on the R15? Wow, that is a new feature I had not heard of.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> There's porn on the R15? Wow, that is a new feature I had not heard of.


LOL if it came loaded with porn the R15 would probably end up being the best selling DVR in the history of DVR's. Though FF would need to be fixed.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> LOL if it came loaded with porn the R15 would probably end up being the best selling DVR in the history of DVR's. Though FF would need to be fixed.


Plus they would have to make it clear how Slow-Mo works. :uglyhamme


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

walters said:


> I'm hoping to catch that this time around (next week sometime). Last time I recorded it, the channel was black.
> 
> I've really enjoyed some of the other programs on that channel (KaKu, HD, something about timesaving tips). I've never dealt with an installer (done it myself three times), but I sure do have a lot more respect for what they do after seeing those videos.


I finally got around to watching the recording, but it wasn't what it said it would be. Instead of "DirecTV Plus DVR Training", it was just a video depicting different dish mounting options.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

There's video on the R15's basic usage on channel 1000, too. Check it out.


----------



## az_timeshift (Jan 23, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Plus they would have to make it clear how Slow-Mo works. :uglyhamme


I still haven't figued that one out.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

az_timeshift said:


> I still haven't figued that one out.


hold the play button down. Yeah I searched forums for 6 months before I got brave (desperate) enough to try the r15 before the lease deal. I used the manual to light my fireplace when i received it, it came in handy for that.


----------



## az_timeshift (Jan 23, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> hold the play button down.


Wow.....that worked!


----------

